# Strichcodes, Lieferscheine und Lagerhaltung



## CrazyCat (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir etwas weiterhelfen?

Ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Im Feinkostladen will der Kunde mit seiner Waage diverse Artikel auf einer Waage mit RS232 - Schnittstelle wiegen.
Die Artikelauswahl soll dabei über einen PC erfolgen.
Nach dem Wiegevorgang soll der PC einen Strichcode auf eine Standardetikette drucken.

Ich denke mal so etwas gibt es schon fix fertig irgendwo, oder?
Derartige Anwendungen sind ja öfters anzutreffen.

So, nun zum 2. Punkt.

Der Kunde geht zur Kasse und legt seine Kundenkarte auf den Tisch.
Diese wird über den Barcodeleser gezogen, anschließend die Artikel.
Der Lieferschein wird aber erst am Monatsende (also u.U. nach mehreren Einkäufen gedruckt)
Dort sollen jetzt natürlich alle noch nicht bezahlten Artikel der letzten Einkäufe aufgelistet werden.

Zugleich soll auch eine Gesamtverkaufsliste geführt werden. (Also wieviele grüne Äpfel, rote Tomaten, frischer Käse) etc. ingesamt verkauft wurden.

Gibt es auch hierfür schon fertige Software?

Was kostet die Software für beide Punkte in etwa?


----------



## Matze001 (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich frage mich warum das alles über eine Wago laufen soll?
Es gibt fertige Kassensysteme die das alles können, und noch viel mehr!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## CrazyCat (16 Februar 2010)

Nun, diese Frage habe ich mich auch schon gestellt.

Angeblich kosten die "Spezialetiketten" sowie die Service- und Wartungskosten jährlich ein Vermögen.
Aus diesem Grund soll eine Wago herangezogen werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2010)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Der Lieferschein wird aber erst am Monatsende (also u.U. nach mehreren Einkäufen gedruckt)



Ein Lieferschein wird bei jedem Einkauf gedruckt - und abgezeichnet.
Am Monatsende gibt es die Rechnung. Eventuell wird bei jedem Kauf 
geprüft, ob der Kunde noch innerhalb seines Verfügungsrahmens ist.

Wenn Du mal "kassensystem  monatsrechnung" in Google wirfst, da 
gibt es eine ganze Menge.


----------

